# Coming from Europe, Fall or Spring Steelhead ?



## Ben64 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

Very happy to follow this forum, I'm Ben from France.

So, after 2013 and 2014 on the Salmon River NY, my next stop will be PM river, one of the best tributarie for Steelhead !

I fished 2 years the Salmon River during the Fall (late Oct 2013 and early Nov 2014), and mostly indi/bottom B. fishing with a switch rod.

I plan a 10 - 12 days on the PM, but when ? Spring or Fall ? Due to the lonnnng way, in this case yes, numbers matters.... but I'd like to try also some swing fishing.

If you had to cross the pond and coming on the PM for about 10 days would you come in November or April ?

Thanks !


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

My vote would be to fish in the Fall. The fish are in their peak condition and willing to take offerings of bait, lures and flies. You also avoid the ethical dilemma of fishing for Steelhead that are trying to reproduce.

*Spring time Steelhead anglers: don't take my opinion personally, but how would you feel if someone disrupted *your* mating activities?*

Just my opinion.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

drgulian said:


> My vote would be to fish in the Fall. The fish are in their peak condition and willing to take offerings of bait, lures and flies. You also avoid the ethical dilemma of fishing for Steelhead that are trying to reproduce.
> 
> *Spring time Steelhead anglers: don't take my opinion personally, but how would you feel if someone disrupted *your* mating activities?*
> 
> Just my opinion.


 X2 plus a better fight


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

A Dime bright Steelhead from Lake Michigan in November.




__
PunyTrout


__
Jul 12, 2008








This is what they look like in November.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

drgulian said:


> A Dime bright Steelhead from Lake Michigan in November.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


35 steelhead the last 2 days....all mint chrome. Timing in the fall is dicey. Kind of a crapshoot. Either option is good though IMO. Would not make the PM my only option though.


----------



## Ben64 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for replies guys. Like I suspect, Fall is "better" ethically and for the fight of the fish. 

MrFysch: problem for me; I will ONLY wade fishing (only on the boat with the guide, one day !) So B Manistee or Muskegon is only fishable with boat. Other wadeble rivres in the area ?

About the timing, maybe Mid Nov better than early Nov (I target steelhead)


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can wade the Big Man for a mile below Tippy Dam, and at quite a few other places. Lots of good water to fish from shore. Lots of guides to charter for a day, if you are interested in that. 

I prefer fall Steelhead fishing. Fewer people, and fresher fish.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

For a trip like you are planning, I would try an early Nov. trip. Plenty of Steelhead in the rivers, and water levels can be better for wade fishing, in the spring you may encounter blown out rivers.

D


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fall fish are definitely a lot more fun to catch than spring steel. If you're looking for numbers though April would be a guarantee to have lots of fish in the river, fall steel can be slow sometimes. If you're going to be there for 10 days and wade a lot the little manistee, bear creek, and bestie are rivers were allowed to talk about on here that are easy to wade and have great steelhead fishing too.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Second half of November should be a safe bet for good numbers of fish and a high quality angling experience! Good luck whatever you decide! I will add that I have no moral objection to targeting Steelhead or Salmon at any time of year but another great thing about the second half of November is angling pressure goes way down due to deer hunting season!


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

PM is one of many great rivers. Would not spend 12 days just on the PM. Boats help to. Rent a drifter??


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes would not limit to PM only, Little Manistee, big Manistee and Muskegon are all within a 90 minute drive of each other. Baldwin is a good central location. For spring steelhead the last two weeks of April for fall steelhead last two weeks of November. Good luck!!


----------



## Ben64 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice ! So, from Nov 15 th should be the key, (like Salmon River thought). Start of hunting season, less fishing pressure.. sounds great ! I will not forget my Orange Cabela's Cap 

I know Fall can be Hit or Miss, but if steelheads are not in great numbers, browns are bitting on streamers. I'm just amazed (and scared) of how long is the river ! (nothing like the NY tributaries) so fish can be everywhere ? That's why I NEED a guide. On the Salmon River, from the lake to the dam, you have only 11 miles ! 

I will rent a car (I will come from Chicago), so I can move on the other streams like Manistee or betsie River. But I don't think I can rent a boat by myself... Thanks a lot for your replies guys !

BTW any of you guys ever fished the Salmon River NY ??


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Per the Michigan DNR - Pere Marquette Natural River Plan revised 2002 here the estimated river miles from Forks to Lake Michigan of all branches and feeder creeks to the branches:

Main Branch - 67 miles
Big South, little South, middle branches and Baldwin river - 83 miles
Creeks to branches - 223 miles

Total miles of river & creeks = 373 miles

Dam free, so there is a large area they can access.

After 36 years of fishing it I have only fished a small % of it.

BG

P.S never fished the Salmon River when we have michigan rivers?


----------



## Ben64 (Dec 25, 2014)

Man, that's a lot of water ! And many fish location opportunities... So, I will stay at the Baldwin Creek, Upper part of the river. I know a steelhead can run, but is there fish near Baldwin (Fly Zone) this time of year ? (Mid Nov)


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

Ben64 said:


> Man, that's a lot of water ! And many fish location opportunities... So, I will stay at the Baldwin Creek, Upper part of the river. I know a steelhead can run, but is there fish near Baldwin (Fly Zone) this time of year ? (Mid Nov)


Yes. Steelhead. They stay all winter. Also big Browns.


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

Ben64 said:


> Thanks for replies guys. Like I suspect, Fall is "better" ethically and for the fight of the fish.
> 
> MrFysch: problem for me; I will ONLY wade fishing (only on the boat with the guide, one day !) So B Manistee or Muskegon is only fishable with boat. Other wadeble rivres in the area ?
> 
> About the timing, maybe Mid Nov better than early Nov (I target steelhead)


Ben the French Man. I have a drift boat. We can fish the Muskegon a day. Just buy a 6 pack of beer and catch fish. Keep in touch!


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Make sure the car you rent has either all-wheel-drive or four-wheel-drive if you plan to come in November.


----------



## Ben64 (Dec 25, 2014)

Chasingchrome said:


> Ben the French Man. I have a drift boat. We can fish the Muskegon a day. Just buy a 6 pack of beer and catch fish. Keep in touch!


Sounds good, for sure ! For that, I will bring you a good bottle of wine... (spanish wine better than french lol)

I will look closer to the trip in 2 weeks or so. Right now, I'm busy with work. Anyway, I'm also looking for some wadable waters. What do you think about Croton Dam and Newaygo railroad bridge on the Muskegon, and Tippy Dam on the Big Man for wade fishing ? Better swung flies or bottom bouncing ?


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Ben64 said:


> Sounds good, for sure ! For that, I will bring you a good bottle of wine... (spanish wine better than french lol)
> 
> I will look closer to the trip in 2 weeks or so. Right now, I'm busy with work. Anyway, I'm also looking for some wadable waters. What do you think about Croton Dam and Newaygo railroad bridge on the Muskegon, and Tippy Dam on the Big Man for wade fishing ? Better swung flies or bottom bouncing ?


I can see you have done some research. Croton and tippy dams both have was able water. Pine street river access below Croton dam has lots of wad able water. Newaygo at hemming park has wad able water or you can access at the old railroad bridge just downstream. On the PM stick to the main stream. Los of drive in access points. Their is an online map of these. As far as techniques higher probability of success with bottom bouncing nymphs and eggs. Swung flies are lower probability but can be effective. Assume you have a switch or spey rod in 11 or 12 ft. 6/7 weight is more than adequate.

Did you decide spring or fall?

DS


----------

